# Rustenburg-Lockdown-Nicotene



## GerrieP (17/4/20)

Good day peeps.
Looking for nicotene in Rustenburg. 
Fortunately or unfortunately assisted a lady who ran out of Twisp juice. Offered to mix her some juice to get through lockdown, but eish... only found out at the end of the conversation... She is smoking at 18mg. That made a huge dent in my own diy supply of nicotene. But I will manage with WS23 or koolada if I don't come right. Thanks again.


----------

